# Royal(ball) python help!!!



## chlofrommordor (Jul 27, 2014)

I currently own 2 male corn snakes and recently decided I wanted to move up a stage from the corns and go for a different type of snake. I've heard a lot about royal pythons being very good snakes to have even if you're a beginner however I can't really find any information on whether it is possible for them to kill a child and I live with my 8 year old brother? I know that they are very docile and can be nippy as babies and grow out of that but I just need 100% reassurance that nothing bad will happen. And any tips/advice from python owners will be much appreciated


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 22, 2009)

You would be quite safe having a Royal Python in the house, they usually only get to about 4 foot although a really large female could get to 6 foot. It would take many years for a snake to get that size and the child would be a teenager by then anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Pockets (May 27, 2014)

From what ive read there more like to curl up in a ball or run and hide than atk some one 

There realy nice snakes i have a baby atm and want more 

My baby was in shed when i got her and i didnt know she didnt know me or anything and she didnt bite me at all ive had her over a month now and not had any bites or any a temps to im new to royals to 

I would trust her with my 2 year old no probs but ill way ne there to make sure he holding her right


----------



## Selecta (May 10, 2014)

To be totally truthful yes a royal python could kill a child, even a corn snake could kill a child. I have had a royal constrict my forearm in a feeding accident and if that was round a small childs neck and no one was present to help then it could possibly kill a child. Same as if a child swallowed a corn( could happen) then it could choke, even a sweet could choke a child. What I am saying is, most things can be very dangerous but if you make sure the risks are taken care of you will be fine.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Selecta said:


> To be totally truthful yes a royal python could kill a child, even a corn snake could kill a child. I have had a royal constrict my forearm in a feeding accident and if that was round a small childs neck and no one was present to help then it could possibly kill a child. Same as if a child swallowed a corn( could happen) then it could choke, even a sweet could choke a child. What I am saying is, most things can be very dangerous but if you make sure the risks are taken care of you will be fine.


In an absolute freak accident scenario, a royal or corn could only be capable of what you're saying with a new born baby, not a child. His brother is 8, will be getting into his teens by the time the snake is any such size. Royals are seriously small pythons, corns are long but slim. They are the most docile snakes you can get. 

There is no risk to an 8 year old, I'd genuinely put my life on it and challenge you to find any evidence of an altercation between a royal/corn and any aged person that even resulted in hospitalisation let alone a fatality.


----------



## Selecta (May 10, 2014)

Jesterone said:


> In an absolute freak accident scenario, a royal or corn could only be capable of what you're saying with a new born baby, not a child. His brother is 8, will be getting into his teens by the time the snake is any such size. Royals are seriously small pythons, corns are long but slim. They are the most docile snakes you can get.
> 
> There is no risk to an 8 year old, I'd genuinely put my life on it and challenge you to find any evidence of an altercation between a royal/corn and any aged person that even resulted in hospitalisation let alone a fatality.


You ever had a full on constriction from an adult female royal?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Selecta said:


> You ever had a full on constriction from an adult female royal?



No because I'm careful with my reptiles (for their benefit). You're only really going to experience that from a feeding response, hand feeding or being careless. 

I do however know that it's not as dangerous as you seem to want to make out. They unravel very easily from the tail end. But there's no good reason why a royal would find itself around a very young child's neck. Unless it's been physically placed there. 

Like I said, you won't find any evidence of a royal causing any damage further than drawing a bit of blood.


----------



## Selecta (May 10, 2014)

Jesterone said:


> No because I'm careful with my reptiles (for their benefit). You're only really going to experience that from a feeding response, hand feeding or being careless.
> 
> I do however know that it's not as dangerous as you seem to want to make out. They unravel very easily from the tail end. But there's no good reason why a royal would find itself around a very young child's neck. Unless it's been physically placed there.
> 
> Like I said, you won't find any evidence of a royal causing any damage further than drawing a bit of blood.


So I have experienced it, you have not, yet you still know what its like better than I do. That tells me everything I need to know, wasting my time, I'm out, argue with yourself.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Selecta said:


> So I have experienced it, you have not, yet you still know what its like better than I do. That tells me everything I need to know, wasting my time, I'm out, argue with yourself.



I've experienced far worse than a royal constricting, but that isn't what you asked. 

You are certainly wasting your time though.


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

chlofrommordor said:


> I currently own 2 male corn snakes and recently decided I wanted to move up a stage from the corns and go for a different type of snake. I've heard a lot about royal pythons being very good snakes to have even if you're a beginner however I can't really find any information on whether it is possible for them to kill a child and I live with my 8 year old brother? I know that they are very docile and can be nippy as babies and grow out of that but I just need 100% reassurance that nothing bad will happen. And any tips/advice from python owners will be much appreciated


To put your mind at ease the answer is no, obviously in the very rare circumstances it constricts your throat any no-one is around the help but I have never known a royal to do this. They tend to curl up into a "ball" when handled and are very placid indeed. 

Please do not let the muppet with 41 posts scared you. 

However what I will say is this, If you are not 100% confident with the snake then wait, do some more research, see if anyone local/ local pet shop has royals in and ask them, maybe even handle it yourself. 

having owned 46 corns and 12 royals i can honestly say I have more war wounds from the corns, never been bit or constricted by a royal.

Good Luck though: victory:


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Also to add to the "no don't worry" side, if you are concerned that your brother will handle and annoy your snake you could get a viv-lock for it, keep the key somewhere safe and then your brother can only handle your snake(s) when you're around to keep an eye on things.

Good luck and enjoy your reptiles!


----------



## Neonblack123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Despite what some ill-informed people / 'trolls' have said, no, a royal is not dangerous to your 8 year old brother.


----------



## chlofrommordor (Jul 27, 2014)

SK Reptiles said:


> To put your mind at ease the answer is no, obviously in the very rare circumstances it constricts your throat any no-one is around the help but I have never known a royal to do this. They tend to curl up into a "ball" when handled and are very placid indeed.
> 
> Please do not let the muppet with 41 posts scared you.
> 
> ...




Thank you!!! It was just moreso reassurance that I wouldn't be putting my brother at risk.
I'm extremely confident with handling most reptiles, as I now have another 3 corns and 2 bearded dragons as well as handling my uncle's rainbow boa and burmese python quite a lotn

Thank you to all of you though


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

would have to be a pretty weak 8 year old to not be able to dislodge a royal python imo, even a 4ft young adult

worst case scenario would be a feed response bite to the hand or arm, and constricting the hand/arm, not lethal at all, it'll probly scare the pants off him, and he may even panic, or he might find it fascinating and exciting, ya never know lol but apart from some blood (it'll look wore than it is) and possibly blue fingers for a few minutes, not much to worry about at all; cleaning up with antibacterial wash is a good precaution tho

good practice is always important with any animal, and feed response bites can be avoided; if one does occur, then simply grab the snakes tail and unwind it, or spray some water, or vinegar in its mouth, it'll soon let go - but feed response bites should be avoided in the first place, as much for the snakes sake as the person on the receiving end

for any kid under 16 I'd recommend locks on vivariums, unless you have absolute trust in their ability to handle it safely and responsibly (actually locks on any vivarium's tbh, coz snakes can and do figure out how to open sliding doors lol)


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

To add my cents worth - if your python was out around your brother (who will incidentally probably be very interested and love to hold him/her) you would be there too to supervise and make sure nothing happened to either. 

I have had my royal (and bci and jcp) out with my grandson and nephews since they were 1-2 years old so they could get the experience of handling/touching a snake (never placing them round the neck). Sat the kids down and stayed with them for the whole process and snake would sit on their lap and slither around a bit - all parties happy. :2thumb:


----------

